
Amazon just patented a floating warehouse that spits out drones - wyclif
http://patft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=9305280.PN.&OS=PN/9305280&RS=PN/9305280
======
gambler
I was joking about this very idea all the way back when they started floating
rumors about drone delivery. (And yes, Protoss carriers and Red Alert blimps
were sort of an inspiration for the idea, and the reason was funny.) Hm... And
this not the first time such thing happens either. Maybe I should patent all
my technology-related jokes.

------
imaginenore
Can you get a patent without a functional product?

------
blockloop
Amazon wants to build a Protoss carrier

------
Zenst
I'm wondering if there is down the line that such hubs could be out at sea
(offshore). Maybe even loaded up mostly from import source, ready to go.
Certainly add's a whole new aspect to sales TAX and customs down the line.

------
chrismcb
When it says "floating" it means floating on air, not water. I don't stink the
patent spells out how the airborne fulfilment center is starting in the air.
Seems like flights of fantasy

~~~
trevyn
I think this is mostly about increasing drone payload capacity -- with
payload, the drone only needs to "glide" downward to the correct location, and
then the return trip is payload-free.

The airborne distribution center and resupply ships are blimps or similar, and
the items likely remain on the ground until ordered. Once ordered, they're
sent on a supply ship to the airborne DC, and then glided down to the
customer.

------
dkarapetyan
Is Nick Fury onboard with this?

